

A Trial Run for School Standards That Encourage Deeper Thought - jgesture
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/25/nyregion/100-new-york-schools-try-common-core-approach.html?_r=1

======
HedgeMage
A teacher charting the heights of students in the class or showing a movie is
not revolutionary. Insisting that it is both makes the author look stupid, and
avoids the real issues troubling public education in America -- among the
worst of which are sweeping national regulation and standardized testing.

~~~
jgesture
In such a troubled system, actually doing experiments or real-life examples is
considered revolutionary. We've got a ways to go.

